# I'm the pornography?



## PenguinCat (Jan 9, 2014)

So, my husband enjoys photographing me in various positions, naked, sometimes giving a bj. I used to feel ok about it and it made me feel attractive, but lately husband is hinting a lot that he, um, uses these photos when I'm not around. Something about this doesn't feel great to me. Am I wrong?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why else do you think he's taking those photos?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

PenguinCat said:


> So, my husband enjoys photographing me in various positions, naked, sometimes giving a bj. I used to feel ok about it and it made me feel attractive, but lately husband is hinting a lot that he, um, uses these photos when I'm not around. Something about this doesn't feel great to me. Am I wrong?


I know women who'd kill someone they like if their husbands used pictures of them instead of other women to spank it.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

PenguinCat said:


> So, my husband enjoys photographing me in various positions, naked, sometimes giving a bj. I used to feel ok about it and it made me feel attractive, but lately husband is hinting a lot that he, um, uses these photos when I'm not around. Something about this doesn't feel great to me. Am I wrong?


If you don't feel good about it, you shouldn't let him do it.

But, I'd think him using this for himself when you're not around seems better than the alternatives.


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

Is he sharing them with others?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with the others. Unless that's not what you're getting at and you think he's posting them on the Web ...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

PenguinCat said:


> So, my husband enjoys photographing me in various positions, naked, sometimes giving a bj. I used to feel ok about it and it made me feel attractive, but lately husband is hinting a lot that he, um, uses these photos when I'm not around. Something about this doesn't feel great to me. Am I wrong?


This can be a positive thing and many men actually do enjoy fantasizing about their spouse. If he enjoys it, try and be supportive, but set limits on anything that makes you uncomfortable (such as him sharing these photos with others)


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I can see how it might seem weird, but think about it this way - with all of the millions of women on the web to choose from, YOU are the one he finds most sexually exciting. 

Virtually all men masturbate. Isn't it better that he is fantasizing about you?

Now, if you are worried he is posting them on the web, that is a whole different kettle of fish. You have every right to not want anyone else to see these.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

It's great that he finds you sexy & makes you feel attractive but you have to wonder about your privacy perhaps? 

Just make sure he's not putting them online or anything.
If it's just for him, that's fine, but be careful, there are so many "revenge porn" stories in the news these days. 
And not every country has legislation set up yet to prosecute. 


Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## becareful2 (Jul 8, 2016)

If someday you divorce him, you can bet those pics will go online, if they haven't already.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Based on your other thread in SIM, I'd say there is a problem here. Your H wants far more sex than you are comfortable giving him, and it sounds like even pictures on top of it all isn't enough.

I don't know what to recommend, but it seems like you'd better somehow get him to understand this is too much for you, or you are going to totally go crazy on him eventually!


----------



## Capricious (Sep 21, 2016)

If you are not comfortable with this, you might need to talk to him about it.
If no one can see them or have access to the photos, why not? 
Maybe suggest poses that you are more comfortable in doing.
I personally would not be concerned with this if you fully trust him, and feel safe with him enjoying them at his leisure.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

PenguinCat said:


> So, my husband enjoys photographing me in various positions, naked, sometimes giving a bj. I used to feel ok about it and it made me feel attractive, but lately husband is hinting a lot that he, um, uses these photos when I'm not around. Something about this doesn't feel great to me. Am I wrong?


Wait till he buys lighting and sound equipment, and starts the full on production with video!

That's what I would do, next.:grin2:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MJJEAN said:


> I know women who'd kill someone they like if their husbands used pictures of them instead of other women *to spank it*.


Just to clear the air, there is very little if any spanking going on lol.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

I tend to agree that this is a net positive as long as privacy is preserved. If you are concerned about these getting out, I would suggest wearing a sexy mask when doing any photography. Reshoot the old stuff. Tell him to delete the old stuff because you will give him much better new material  Then if anything gets out, you are unlikely to be identifiable... Also, make sure geo-tagging is turned off if he is using a newer camera or smartphone...


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I think it has all been pretty much said. My only addition, is to directly answer your question, "Something about this doesn't feel great to me. Am I wrong? "

No you are not wrong, you are you. You know him and have intuition. You can read his body language and interpret his facial expressions and tone of voice.

There is probably something wrong and you are picking up on it.

As others have said as long as he respects your privacy it is probably better that he uses photos of you than other women. However, he may have a sex addiction that he needs to deal with that you are picking up on or he may have some other needs that you understand at some subconscious level.

Go with your intuition.

My advice is to tell him that you are concerned. That you love the idea that he finds you sexy, but that you would like to the two of you to sit down with a sex therapist, not because there is anything wrong with him or his photographing you, but because you need someone to help you figure out why you are now feeling strange about the situation and you need him there to hear about it and support you so that the two of you can do the thing that make the both of you sexually happy.

Please disregard the following: Who knows maybe he has been publishing them on a website and it is his retirement plan for the two of you! Just making a very inappropriate, "Bad Santa" type of joke. I apologize.

Good luck. Trust yourself.

P.S. I apologize for my comments to Bad Santa


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> I know women who'd kill someone they like if their husbands used pictures of them instead of other women to spank it.


And I know men who'd kill to have their wives volunteer to pose for those types of photos. :smile2:


----------



## caruso (Sep 23, 2016)

You think you'll be with this man forever???

You think he'll never be temped to show a friend or two?

Once they're on the computer it's one click to put them on the internet for everyone to see.

I still have a video stashed away of me and the exwife going at it. Never made it public but she had me so pissed off I was thinking about it for a while.


----------



## Marriednatlanta (Sep 21, 2016)

Im strictly guessing at this...but I if I had to bet...he is/has shared these pics. He was taking your temperature to gauge openness/willingness etc for him to share the pics.


----------



## GreyEcho (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve1000 said:


> And I know men who'd kill to have their wives volunteer to pose for those types of photos. :smile2:


Very true!


----------



## KillerClown (Jul 20, 2016)

Marriednatlanta said:


> Im strictly guessing at this...but I if I had to bet...he is/has shared these pics. He was taking your temperature to gauge openness/willingness etc for him to share the pics.


I have to agree. It will eventually show up somewhere.


----------

